

Use dereference if you want know what hiding behind short link. - perl_demon
http://dereference-ru.rhcloud.com/

======
krupan
Kind of fun to just type in random short urls and see what you get.

~~~
perl_demon
You can check for safety the links which you get from untrusted sources with
GoogleSafeBrowsing

